# Need help setting up system !



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I need help setting up my system. I know how to setup the obvious equip. i just need help


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What specific questions do you have? A list of equipment and what you've done so far will help.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Disregard "Need help setting up system" post i hit submit by accident.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fios qip7100, onkyo TX-nr807, yamaha 5890, panny pj ae700u, ps3, and sony dvd. i want to take the yamaha 5890 and use it for six in ceiling speakers have placed in the common area of my bassement.
Advice will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if the Yamaha has an "all channel stereo" mode then you simply hook up each speaker to one of the speaker outputs on the rear of the Yamaha meaning one to left, one to right, one to surround and so on.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What exactly do you need help with/what questions do you have? Do you have anything hooked up yet?

If you're just starting out, these two threads are a good place to start:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...16175-how-hook-up-your-receiver-properly.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../4083-setting-up-your-home-theater-101-a.html


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to hook up 6 in ceiling speakers to the yamaha 5890, but how do make that possible so that i also incorporate the onkyo nr-807.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You don't need 2 AVRs, only 1. Why do you want to use both?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

choice1 said:


> i want to take the yamaha 5890 and use it for six in ceiling speakers have placed in the common area of my bassement...


Do you mean, move it to another/place room, and not connected to the rest of the system???

Or, do you want to use the Fios, PS3 and DVD as the source for the in-ceiling speakers???...if that's the case, probably you can use the 2nd zone of the Onkyo (I'm sure it has one).


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I want use the yamaha because i brought a 6 zone speaker selector and would like to play my ipod thru that instead of onkyo as a seperate source. And can it be hooked up to the onkyo as well to play internet radio ?
I know there is a way i just forgot how to do it. All advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, Can i get a response !


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you can get a response, but you should be patient.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For us to help you, you need to list all of the equipment that you have, including the rooms that it is in. If it would be helpful to our understanding, link a diagram. Try to use proper grammar and punctuation per the forum rule. Right now your questions and setup are very confusing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are all the 6 speakers on one selection of the speaker selector? This will be tough on the receivers amps to drive all of them unless they are all separate.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

choice1 said:


> I want use the yamaha because i brought a 6 zone speaker selector and would like to play my ipod thru that instead of onkyo as a seperate source. And can it be hooked up to the onkyo as well to play internet radio ? I know there is a way i just forgot how to do it.


Correct me if I'm wrong.

1. Use the zone 2 line out on the Onkyo and connect it to the Yamaha (any input line will be okay CD, DVD, etc), then connect the speaker selector to L + R speaker terminals on Yamaha, and the speakers to the speaker selector.

2. This option will depend on your Yamaha having the ability to play all channels stereo (look at the manual it will say if it plays 2CH Stereo and 7CH Stereo (same as all channel stereo)); in this case connect the same way as option 1, but all speakers will be connected to the Yamaha instead of the selector....and yes, return the selector or sell it because you don't need it. :bigsmile:

If you go with option 2, to play all speakers you just need to choose "all channel stereo or 7 channel stereo", do not use any other DSP like Neo6, Dolby, etc.

Yes, you'll be able to play anything from the Onkyo on the Yamaha speakers....

EDIT: Good news... your 5890 has the 7 channel stereo, so you don't need the speaker selector.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot Salvasol & tonyvdb for all your help.


----------

